# NHL Center Ice Free Preview on Directv



## ElFrendi (Apr 23, 2002)

NHL® CENTER ICE®
Free Preview**
January 8-14
Channels 764-776


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

Good to know, thanks!


----------

